# What turbo is right for me?



## oh3gti (Nov 19, 2011)

I have an 03 GTi with a 2.5" 42DD turboback and a 3.25" AEM ram air intake. I'm looking to upgrade my turbo but without going with the boring K04. I like the ball-bearing design that garrets offer, but I don't want to go so big that I need to upgrade internals as this is my daily driver. I realize I will need to do modifications to the fuel system as well. 

So to summarize my thoughts, would something like a GT2871R work in a semi-stock application? and what size injectors, pump, FPR be required to meet the new demand? I want to do a turbo before I get a tune so the tune can match the turbo? Or should I go the other way?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

First, wrong forum. You want the 1.8t section. 
Second, since you're obviously new at this (not hating, just truth) you will want to buy a kit from someone life Pagparts, CTS, ffe, etc.. Everything is usually included. 
Third, once you find the 1.8t forum, use the search button some and answer some of these questions on your own. 
Fourth, if you don't want to upgrade your internals, a 2871 is not it. You want a 28RS, a 50 trim, or a frankenturbo f4t


----------



## Boyvw (May 2, 2012)

go up a little like a gt30r


----------

